# [UPDATED] What's O.L.D. is N.E.W. Starter Kit



## painted_klown (Feb 12, 2015)

Very cool Morrus! 

Thank you for the free downloand, I will be nabbing it up when I get home from work. 

If I am not mistaken, this is a game that you personally created, is that correct?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 13, 2015)

painted_klown said:


> Very cool Morrus!
> 
> Thank you for the free downloand, I will be nabbing it up when I get home from work.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, this is a game that you personally created, is that correct?




It's demo/starter set of a bigger (trilogy of three) game(s) I'm releasing. It's all in fairly intensive playtesting right now, and has been for a while.


----------



## painted_klown (Feb 13, 2015)

Very cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 14, 2015)

After a final few changes, and a couple of additions, this puppy just went to layout.  It's going to look gorgeous!  And it'll be the first "official" W.O.I.N. product to become available.  I can't wait!


----------

